# Pics of the new speicies from G&H



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Hardcore hunters!

Here is your first look at the new products now in production at G&H DECOYS!

Included are the new species; *Bufflehead, Golden eye, and Blue Winged Teal*!









BUFFLEHEAD









GOLDEN EYE









BLUE WINGED TEAL


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

The buffie and goldeneye could quite possibly be the worst anatomically imitated decoys ever. plain ugly.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wingaddict said:


> The buffie and goldeneye could quite possibly be the worst anatomically imitated decoys ever. plain ugly.


I would have to agree.


----------



## hoss711 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea looks Like homemade paint job on mallard deeks


----------



## TG_supermag (Mar 19, 2010)

^
^
and not a good homemade paint job


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks like the buffies have the head of a goose


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd say back to the drawing boards... how could they compete with other companies looking like that?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Ouch.

I've had G&H mallards since 1990. They work great, look ok and function. However, those buffs look terrible. It must be the Canvasback decoy plainted like a bad buffie. Hope they sell those things cheap.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Reminds me of the old Herters decoys that had one or two head/body styles for 15+ different species of ducks.

Jim


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like something you'd see on Woot for about $12/dozen. Those are an amazing failure.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

those are the most ridiculously funny looking things i have ever seen. i think those blow up decoys from feather flex are more anatomically correct than those. it would be an act of God to get someone to be seen with those. good luck trying to sell them though


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

BDC,
Are you a front for Avery?
Jim


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

uke:

This should be good the make the ducks laugh of us on next Fall :rollin:


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Pictures of the Bufflehead and Goldeneye decoys released late last week were a part of a Polish test to solicite response. As I can truely participate in such a test as my last name is Gazalski. Apparently, considering your comments, this is getting a proper response and we thank you.

Please note that we are currently waiting on the molds for the correct head styles of the above mentioned decoys.

Again thanks for keeping us Okie Pollocks straight!!

Regards
Richard Gazalski
'Duck G'
owner of G&H DECOYS


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

The more realistic G&H decoys will look, the better the cutomers will like it. Honestly, I would try to exactly recopy a true Goldeneye or Buffie. As I understood from your decoys by friends, the paint is hard as rock, if they look realistic over this, they'll simply be perfect. But honestly, these look like new species.

Thanks for listening to your customers though! :beer: :beer:

Frank


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, Frank

No problem. We are sunk if we don't listen to the hardcore hunters! 

Thanks again, guys!

BDC
G&H DECOYS


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

not trying to be a [email protected]$$ here but i have yet to figure out why just one decoy manufacter can't figure it out. if you make a decoy with great detailing and painting scheme (aka ghg) but with a paint process that actually stays on the decoys such as (g&H) but made with undestructable plastic (carrylight) you would have the most sought after decoy to hit the market. just my $.02. and good luck on the decoys.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I still swear averys paint issue is on purpose. They want everyone drinking the kool aid to replace their decoys every 2 years. If you think about it it is pretty good marketing many repeat customers who seem to be very loyal.


----------



## brooks264 (Mar 15, 2006)

A USA company, a USA made product, keeping americans at work. You've got to have cahones to hang yourself out there for critique. Load up photo's when the finalized product is decided on.

Daryl


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.nps.gov/pais/naturescience/i ... ommons.jpg
http://www.mariewinn.com/marieblog/uplo ... 721910.jpg

If they look near of this I'll buy many :rollin:


----------



## BDC (Feb 10, 2010)

Frank, thanks for the input. We are definately taking in all of the feedback and your suggested pics when making the final process.
The heads of the Bufflehead and Goldeneye are definately in the reworking process.

Thanks
BDC


----------



## pgquackstacker (Feb 26, 2010)

Those teal are pretty dark. I would lighten them up a bunch, I've only shot one blue-wing but it was a lot lighter than that. You're mallard decoys are great and I've got some of your decals on my car because I love the mallard decoys. But honestly these new decoys need a lot of work done before anybody will buy them.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

I bet divers would never decoy to those :eyeroll:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

That's kind of what I was thinking - couldn't you shoot plenty of divers and teal over milk jugs? Is it really that important that these decoys be 100% accurate?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

slough said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking - couldn't you shoot plenty of divers and teal over milk jugs? Is it really that important that these decoys be 100% accurate?


X 2


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

wtrfwl havoc said:


> not trying to be a [email protected]$$ here but i have yet to figure out why just one decoy manufacter can't figure it out. if you make a decoy with great detailing and painting scheme (aka ghg) but with a paint process that actually stays on the decoys such as (g&H) but made with undestructable plastic (carrylight) you would have the most sought after decoy to hit the market. just my $.02. and good luck on the decoys.


My Thoughts exactly...... :beer:


----------

